# Mitsuno Hirano



## eto (Oct 7, 2012)

Had a chance over the weekend to meet and spend some time with Mitsuno Hirano of Tsukuji Masamoto company. He was able to critique and help me fine tune my sharpening skills. Such a pleasure to meet such a well respected knife sharpener.






[/IMG]


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 7, 2012)

Where?


----------



## eto (Oct 8, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Where?



He was at the 19th Annual NYMTC Japanese Food and Restaurant Expo @ Metropolitan Pavilion here in nyc, I thinks it over though.


----------

